# Thread Creek



## SpartanKY (May 19, 2010)

Hello,


I just moved to Grand Blanc and I'm looking for some info on thread creek, so far searching these boards and the web hasn't turned up much info. PMs welcome!



Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Better off keep going north...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

